# Rear light Cluster



## scs3drg (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

Hopefully someone out there can help me.

My driver side rear lights have been triggering the warning message saying either indicator or brake lights are out. I've checked them and they work but recently I've noticed they are significantly dimmer than those on the passenger side.

The warning message is intermittent but they always seem dim when I check them.

Any suggestions for what could be the problem here?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

There have been posts from others ref overheating at the plug terminals on the back of the light unit but it may be something as simple as a poor contact at the plug.

Lamp unit removal procedure is in the handbook so as a first step remove, clean the contacts at the plug and replace.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ What he said. There's a knack to getting the light cluster out of the car once the bolt is undone since there's nothing to grip onto. I'm just not sure what it is yet :lol:


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> ^^ What he said. There's a knack to getting the light cluster out of the car once the bolt is undone since there's nothing to grip onto. I'm just not sure what it is yet :lol:


A small suction pad like one gran sticks on her wall tiles to hold the tea towel !! or use the sat-nav suction bit that one attaches to ones window!!! just a thought.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I had that image in my mind as I typed my post


----------



## scs3drg (Jul 18, 2010)

Right Gents

A little side to side on the light got it out in no time.

What I found was some kind of shorting on one of the pins in the light unit and burning on the plug on the end of the wires, the end of the pin affected fell off and now the entire unit doesn't work.

Guess I need to take this in to a garage but what should I be expected to replace? don't want to get done with an entire rear light unit if I dont have to.

Thanks again


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Probably just the bulb holder rather than the full unit.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If the plug is burnt then I'd be looking at getting it and the pins replaced; assuming they are available separately from Audi.

Again, I'd look to replace the minimum on the light unit and again that will depend on how Audi sell the spares - you know the game. Edit: the bulb carrier is a separate part, just 5 screws to undo. 

Alternatively you could check a car breaker for a light unit - non burnt of course.

Not sure if your car is still in warranty so that may be a possible route but even if it is outside the warranty Audi may do something as a Goodwill gesture, or by making a contribution to the repair cost.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

The usual suspect is the main earth connection does it show indicator or brake or side or vary?

It would appear that the plug connector has in many cases limited contact pressure. 
Thus resulting in a burnt terminal causing poor connection and the DIS warnings.

Yours it would seem is beyond repair....
If in warranty, take it in and it's all covered. But make sure they change the plug or at least the cable and connection that caused the issue or it will do it again....

If out of warranty..... 2nd hand light unit complete (the pin is fixed to a surface mount type bulb holder).
Then a repair wire (avail from dealer) 2 sq mm if I remember right for earth smaller for others.
Cut and solder the new wire in and reinsert into plug....

Had no bother with ours for months since I did the above repair.


----------



## scs3drg (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers

Warning started with indicator intermittently and now varies between indicator & brake


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Car went in for a winter heatlh check at the local dealer. Bulb warning light had come on in the DIS for rear drivers side indicator but then went off. Then just a few days ago it came back on but for rear drivers side brake. Dealer rang to say the same thing has happened on mine, plug and ground wire burnt out, needs new bulb carrier and new wiring.

Has anyone got the part numbers for the parts that need to be changed so I can price them up. We have an Inchape extended warranty but the warranty company saying it is not covered.Dealer is trying to get a goodwiil gesture from Audi UK.

This is obviously a manufacturing fault if it is common and always the drivers side. Why have Audi not recalled cars to fix the wring?

scs3drg has your car been repaired? If so who did the work and how much did it cost?

Thanks.


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

Had mine done here in the U.S. under warranty at Audi....they replaced the whole socket/wiring. Probably not happening to everyone so they figure they'll replace those that come in. :roll: I should add ...I only took it in because I read the post of (sorry, forgot who posted)this had happened and the connection had some burning going on and not just a bulb replacement. So I took it seriously and mentioned to the dealer and they reacted promptly and did the right thing. They found the same associated with mine.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

npuk, not sure about the connectors but here are the rear light cluster bulb holders:
Left: 8J0 945 257
Right: 8J0 945 258
Price: £25-30 each


----------



## hillsrob (Feb 18, 2011)

This has happened to mine also, nearside only. The earth pin is carrying the combined current of all the lamps and they have used the same size pins for the earth connector as each of the live connectors so it's not suprising then that the earth pin heats up and burns out! I got away with cleaning up the pin on the cluster and inside the loom connector but after a year the problem is intermittently back again. I'm thinking of somehow soldering a solid wire to the earth pin on the cluster and crimping it to the earth wire on the cable loom.

Its a safety issue because sometimes the direction warning light flashes very fast suggesting that the left indicators are no longer flashing. Audi should recall them all and replace them with sexy LED lamps .


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the info.

The good news is the dealer called and Audi UK are sorting it out as a goodwill gesture.

Something for other owners to keep a look out for an if you have the same problem get the dealer to push for a goodwill gesture.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys
I have just done the TT driver/Brittan fix for replacing bulb holders and plug with additional earth added. It has cured another problem I had which was I have gad a low battery charge warning for over a year and have changed the battery to no effect. The cause was obviously my blown earths? Just for info of others
Steve


----------



## philglos (Nov 13, 2016)

Anybody with this problem
Check out this link, it does work!


----------



## robbiepepper (Apr 4, 2017)

excellent you-tube link definitely will try this, mine has flashed twice now, cheers


----------

